# Best RCI resorts in Orlando?



## tahoeJoe (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a 2-bed unit week banked in RCI. The banked week originated from a deposited HGVC week in Hawaii. I will be using RCI directly not HGVC internal trading with RCI. 

I am looking to go to Orlando in November and need at least a 2 bedroom. What are the best Orlando resorts in RCI to look for? How hard is it to get a 2 bedroom at one of these nice resorts? Should I settle for a non-named brand resort? 

Thanks for your help, 

-TJ


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 13, 2010)

Why aren't you staying at the Hilton?  If you had to bank time and can get back to the Hiltons, I would do that.  I think you also have an "in" for DVC as a Hilton member, but I have no idea how it works.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 14, 2010)

I agree, the HGVC properties are the best in Orlando.  Even when I don't want to spend the points (or I don't have enough), the Open Season rental rates are a great deal, and there's always plenty of availability, even at the last minute.


----------



## spiceycat (Apr 14, 2010)

dvc - Disney Vacation Club has been trading with RCI for over a year.

so would go with one of them - that is if you are visiting WDW - not going to WDW - then definitely one of the 3 Hiltons.

AKV
BLT
BWV
SSR
OKW
BCV
VWL

boy remember when there were only 2 wdw resorts - CR and Polyn....


----------



## baakfamily (Apr 20, 2010)

tahoeJoe said:


> What are the best Orlando resorts in RCI to look for? How hard is it to get a 2 bedroom at one of these nice resorts? Should I settle for a non-named brand resort?



If you have a big brand resort like HGVC, why would you look to trade down?

I stayed at HGVC Sea World last summer (see review "Great base for visit to Orlando" on this site) and really liked it (except for the cloudy pool water -- see that review).  The Orange Lake resorts are also nice (I stayed in West Village, the oldest -- the others are reportedly even better).

Cypress Pointe and Grand Beach (see review "Good resort. Would gladly return and would even consider buying." on this site) were also nice enough for me, but you'd be taking a step down from HGVC.

My advice, stick with HGVC or try to swing a trade to a Marriott resort or Sheraton Vistana Villages (not to be confused with Shearaton Vistana Resort).  You have a premium resort so get a premium trade.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Apr 20, 2010)

I would agree with either sticking with HGVC or of the ones I have stayed at, my choice would be Wyndham Bonnet Creek or I think the Marriott Cypress Harbor exchanges with both II and RCI.


----------



## Dori (Apr 20, 2010)

We stayed at Bonnet Creek this February and loved it.  It is a beautiful resort with lots of amenities.  I did a detailed review.

Dori


----------

